# Reparar fuente de television Philips Modelo 21pt3005



## eafaump (Jul 20, 2009)

Tengo un televisor que hace tiempo está descompuesto y me di la tarea de repararlo, la cuestion es que si tengo conocimiento de electronica pero nunca he raparado un televisor. El problema que presenta dicho televisor es el siguiente:
Cuando lo conecto a red eléctrica, quema inmediatamente el fusible, por lo cual empeze a verificar el buen funcionamiento de de los componetes principales de la fuente, como el Mosfet, el puente rectificador de diodos y un capacitor electrolitico de la fuente,.pero el problema sigue sin resolverse...
Me pregunto si alguien alguna vez ha tenido el mismo problema o algo parecido y si  me pudiera ayudar...
les adjunto el diagrama de la fuente de mi televisor, ahi estan señaladas las piezas que hasta el momento he reemplazado.


----------



## popeye (Jul 21, 2009)

la fuente, la seccion micro y la seccion horizontal estan muy relacionadas antes de decir que parte es la que falla tendrias que saber si la seccion micro funciona, si es asi entonces checa la seccion especificamente la salida horizontal, si esto esta bien  entonces tu problema si es la fuente.


----------



## eafaump (Jul 22, 2009)

Alguna idea de como verificar si el micro está en buen estado?. Es un TEA1506


----------



## popeye (Jul 22, 2009)

tu fuente es conmutada o serial. en el caso de que sea serial al presionar power se oye que se activa el relay  esto indica que el micro funciona de no ser asi checa la polarizacion del mismo, si no esta polarizado puede que el reglador que polariza el micro este dañado.
en el caso de que sea conmutada al conectarla debe oirse un pequeño ruidito, luego si tiene relay se activara y desactivara en aprox. 3 segundos esto indica que tu micro esta bien


----------



## ALFREDO ANTONIO BRUNO (Jul 22, 2009)

lo primero que tienes que hacer es medir continuidad entre la entra si eso es cierto entonces mide el capacitor de entrada si no se encuentra en corto, despues mide el varistor de proteccion si no se encuentra encorto si los dos se encuentran en corto entonces cambialos y despues me cuentas que paso



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, evitá las abreviaturas de chat o SMS en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## eafaump (Jul 23, 2009)

Los dos componenetes que mencionas estan en buen estado.


----------

